# Another CL question



## bentmettle (Jul 29, 2009)

Just noticed this tonight










Didn't see it yesterday.

I have 2 goats. Both from the same breeder, and both now 3 years old.

If this was CL, can it just appear from "nowhere" ?

I'm reading about draining the abcess, but long term, what happens? Is it only contagious when there is something like this visible?

I am ultra bummed.

edit: I drained this. The pus seemed to have hair in it, almost like it was more of an ingrown hair/sebum thing. Is that possible? I didn't notice any smell to it at all, either.


----------



## salmonfisher77 (Jul 15, 2009)

We had a goat that had CL and it was a "toothpaste" type cream that came out of the abcess as described on many websites I looked at. We got rid of that goat and my 5 others have had no issues!


bentmettle said:


> Just noticed this tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## salmonfisher77 (Jul 15, 2009)

I do have a goat that gets a staph infection every spring and has weird abcesses with hair grown into them with a ***** substance. I have found that vetericyn spray I got at my feed store works VERY well on them among other skin irritants.



salmonfisher77 said:


> We had a goat that had CL and it was a "toothpaste" type cream that came out of the abcess as described on many websites I looked at. We got rid of that goat and my 5 others have had no issues!
> 
> 
> bentmettle said:
> ...


----------



## bentmettle (Jul 29, 2009)

thanks for the opinions-

I'm monitoring him and his half-brother. It seems to be all I can do since I'm fairly set on keeping him.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I started my goat life working on a commercial farm 20 years ago. Before CL was even really know about. That farm also had that and CAE. So I have seen alot of both. That abscess looks to high on the cheek to be CL. Maybe its just the angle, but it does look to high. A good way to tell if a CL abscess IS really a CL abscess is the smell. When lanced, a CL will not have much of a smell to it. But every other abscess we ever lanced that wasnt CL STUNK! Putrid nasty and rotten are all ways to describe it. CL is a disease of the lymphoid. A normal abscess is an infection. Infections usually stink. A blood test will confirm for sure though.


----------

